# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Fernando Keops

## magick16

Alguien tiene la biografia de este gran cartomago?
Gracias y nos vemos

----------


## ganu

Aquí tienes su pagina web, en ella podrás ver todos los premios que ha conseguido a lo largo de su carrera y una galería fotográfica. No dice casi nada sobre su biografía y eso que es su pagina oficial.

Fernando Keops

----------


## shark

la foto que tiene del 1994 es pa apedrearlo....
pero es buen mago (porque elegante elegante lo que se dice elegante..) 8-)

----------


## AmadeuS

Fernando esta viviendo en Argentina, hace giras junta plata y descansa aqui ya que estamos baratos, es excelente en el manejo de cartas, un poco excentrico, pero una tecnica increible

----------


## brando

Fernando Keops es un mago increible!
Si tiene alguna vez oportunidad de verlo , conocerlo y gozar de su magia,No lo duden, ademas, de un Gran Mago, podran conocer a una excelente persona!
Brando
www.brandoysilvana.com.ar

----------


## si66

Tuve la suerte y desgracia de tener la posibilidad de ni bien empezaba magia  poder ir a verlo y conocerlo en persona, muy sencillo y excelente persona.

La suerte porque pude verlo en vivo.
la desgracia, porque me agarro en un momento con cero conocimiento o muy poco conocimiento como para aprovechar mas esa charla. Aunque haber visto el show desde lo profano fue genial.

----------


## winehouse

bastant bueno

----------


## halvar

Es un gran mago cuyas manos estan aseguradas en un millon de dolares y ahora se encuentra enseñando a cruopiers de los casinos de EEUU para que sean capaces de evitar los timos con cartas.
Podeis ver mas en su dvd:Cheating At Cards

----------


## KOTKIN

Un genio...

----------

